# SA 1911 GI sights



## hcb42 (Apr 14, 2007)

Need some advice.

I have a SA 1911 GI .45 cal with the low profile sights (PW9108LP model with “WW” in the beginning of the SN). This is not the Mil-Spec version with the lowered ejection port. Because of eye surgery I now find I have to change the sights. In reading several posts in the forum the front sight on this model has been listed with a .088 tenon. Can anyone confirm this or have the measurements for both front and back? Has anyone changed these sights, and if so, where did you order them? Catalog number? 

I’ve called SA and talked to a representative and either he wasn’t familiar with this model or was new as I was told they didn’t have replacement sights to sell. Or he may not have understood my problem. I need something like a 3 dot sight or lines with paint that I can locate as my eye takes a second longer now to focus. Near sight and far sight I have no problem, but it’s a problem with my focus when holding the gun just at arms length. The sights as you may know have no markings and I need something to highlight them just a bit in order to locate them faster. I’ve tried white finger nail polish applied with the point of a toothpick as a way to highlight the sights and this helps. I’ve considered Crimson Trace laser grips but prefer not to go this route. 

Hope this doesn’t sound too strange of a request. Any suggestions would be welcome. I really like this SA model and recommend it. The low profile sights were never a problem, until now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take it to a good gunsmith and have him put the sites on that you want. Yes it will cost a few bucks but you will have a gun you can shoot with accuracy. CT Laser sights are good if you set them up right and train with them. If not they are no more than a fancy toy that might get you hurt. Good luck.

Best, Baldy.


----------



## hcb42 (Apr 14, 2007)

Actually, taking it to a gunsmith is #1 on my list of things to do for 2008. Right now, paying off my surgery bill with my SS is number #2 on my list for 2007.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Brownell's*

You can get the sights you need and install them yourself.

Check with Brownells for the sights.

The rear sight is a dovetail slot and the front sight is staked into the slide.

USE A BRASS PUNCH ( steel will mar your weapon ) and drift the rear sight out.

Remove the slide and barrel and find the place where the front sight comes in through a small hole. Punch it out.

New sights: drift the rear into place. Front: press it into the hole and peen the edges as needed to make it fast. A drop of locklite is always good...use nail polish just as well.

BEFORE you purchase...try to determine what ammo load you want to carry and WHERE IT SHOOTS on target. That will help you determine the HEIGHT of the front blade....lower blade, height moves the group up...you get the idea.

Hope you are better now and that this is of help.


----------



## hcb42 (Apr 14, 2007)

Man With A Gun...

Thanks for the suggestions. May wait till beginning of July to do this.

Just now noticed your response! Had to have lazer surgery on the other eye and am just now recovering enough to focus on things.


----------

